#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Crash Landing: Hello

## Meringue Pop

Hello there! My name's Candace, but you can (and most likely will) address me as *Meringue Pop* or *MP* across the site. For simplicity's sake, I'll just list out things about me in bullet form.

*GENERAL

*
I'm an Asian woman in her *mid 20s*. English was my third language, but it has gradually become my _de facto_ speaking language. I used to speak better Cantonese and Mandarin. I can also understand Malay, Indo and Japanese a little.
 :lolness: I'm a big fan of the JRPG scene and tend to incorporate them into my roleplays. Most, if not all of the combat roleplays I used to do had stats and dice/coin tosses for that damage and hit/miss. My favourite franchise is *Persona*.
 :lolness: I do not like to watch anime despite enjoying the art. On occasions, I make exceptions when my loved ones pester/bribe me enough. Here's a quick list of my completed stuff: 


Spoiler: Completed Anime List 





Love Hina - hated it.Fate/Stay Night - not bad.Digimon Tamers - enjoyable.Groove Rave Adventure - not bad.Lovely Complex - spent too many tears on it.Mushishi - enjoyable.The Grandmaster of the Demonic Cultivation - enjoyable.Daily Lives of Highschool Boys - spent too many tears (laughing) on it.Recovery of an MMO Junkie - enjoyable.Weathering with You - a chunk of my soul has evaporated.Persona 4 the Animation - ... **happy vibrations*
*Air Gear - enjoyable in memory; rewatched and it felt meh.I Don't Understand What My Husband is Saying - enjoyable. 




*ROLEPLAY*


I've been going at it on-and-off for 13 years now. Started off from Chatango but was put off when people started writing a lot for the sake of being verbose, which brings us to ...
 :lolness: I prefer *quality over quantity*. If the same amount of engagement can be made with an easier-to-digest post, then I'd much prefer that. Nothing dries up my creativity juice tank more than a post that mandates several times worth of re-reading.
 :lolness: I struggle with some degree of depression, paranoia and social anxiety due to years of severe bullying at a workplace. Social distancing has exacerbated the situation and now I'm free to just disappear from all forms of contact with everyone for days on end when a meltdown happens. Please be aware that I get into a "zombie trance" which can go from a day to a week of absence, sometimes without a word. It's nothing personal against you (I've had people ask me if I'm mad at them because I went radio silent before). *Please don't make me your only writing partner.* If you wait for me on bated breath, you might just die because I don't know CPR.
 :lolness: 
If you have to leave for a while, I don't mind at all, though I would send a little message after a few weeks just to check up on you. I don't want you to think that I'm lusting after your brain and don't care for your well-being at all because if we've got a good thing going on, surely you must be a very interesting individual that I enjoy interacting with.
 :lolness: When I'm not in a mood, I can reply twice or thrice a week for RP posts, not including the weekends.
 :lolness: While I'd peg myself as a "seasoned" and/or "detailed" roleplayer, I think I'll just include a few samples of my writing here! That way you can determine if my narrative style is compatible with yours. Generally, I just ask for my writing partner to supply at least two paragraphs of text (one to follow-up and react to my previous post, and one to give me materials to work off of). Anything less than 30 words is sparse for me, but I also feel pressured when I'm met with a wall of text hitting 3 pages worth of read. 


Spoiler: Paranormal 



 
		His blood froze when the brake yielded under the weight of his foot but the car remained its speed. No more than the distance of a rock's throw was a wall, a shoulder of the mountain he was descending from. It wasn't like he could swerve to the side though, not unless he wanted his car to take a nose-dive into the lush, boundless forest below.

His glacial blue eyes darted to the speed meter. He wasn't supposed to be moving this fast with that kind of speed. Before he could think to pull on the handbrake, he felt the wheel under his hands jerk to the side. For a moment, he felt relief as he saw the road again but such comfort was split-second.

The car slammed into the beige of the wall, scraping its metal side against the rocky surface. He vaguely registered the sound of shrill scratching - _nails on chalkboard?_ - accompanied by the crystalline noise of glass shattering.

He didn't dare to open his eyes for a while, much too focused on the pain in his ribs and hip. There was a sinking worry; what if he opened his eyes and saw himself mutilated, contorted or twisted up in a grotesque fashion? There was a rush of air trying to force its way out of his chest; he coughed weakly and whined when an unbearable pain followed.

Barely managing to convince his eyes to open with sheer will, he was relieved to find no blood. He looked around, dazed by his survival from the impact. The front of his car had caved in on one side. He'd even forgotten just how recently he had changed the headlights. For a delirious moment, he wondered if he could shrug off the pain and just try to drive his way back into town. He thought of how he'd explain his delay to yet another family function. The mountain was situated quite a ways from the highway. A two-hour drive, in fact.

Suddenly, the ordeal felt much too bothersome. His eyelids grew heavy, breathing slowed. His gaze languidly slid to the side, lashes fluttering. Right before his view was curtained by exhaustion, he faintly saw the silhouette of a pair of pale hands on his wheel, white sleeves reaching the slender wrists of the stranger. As darkness came upon him, he had missed the grey face that leaned in towards him from the passenger seat, their eyes concealed by a mop of black hair.
	




Spoiler: Survival, Romance 



 
		The dry heat from the campfire was a kiss of comfort as the duo huddled up around it. Moisture seeped into the ratty towel she had wrapped around her shoulders, her usual bun now a mop of brown locks waving in every direction imaginable. After showers, it was almost second nature for her to tame the curls into gentle straightness with a blowdryer. Not tonight though. Not when they were stranded on this lost island. She tucked her head behind her knees, curling up pathetically.

The sky resembled an inky blanket that hovered over them, speckles of winking stars scattered across its infinity. For something so big, it made her feel claustrophobic. She tried not to think about how far away she must be from civilisation to be able to see this many stars.

Of course it would be her luck to be stuck in the middle of nowhere surrounded by the sea, with only the company of that one member from the tour group that disliked her. Daring a glance at the other person across the fire, she could hardly summon the strength to glare at him, much less the energy to make conversation. But they were going to be here for heavens know how long, and she really didn't want her sanity to lay adrift along with her belongings in the seas as well, so she licked between her lips to buy herself some time before gussying up, *"What are we going to do now?"*

Hearing her own voice sent a shiver down her spines. It was throaty, ugly, raspy, and full of trepidation. She hated feeling so scared and unsure.
	



Speaking of romance, I only write that genre with people of my age or older (20+), since I don't know if smut will be involved or not so I want to play it safe (I'm personally impartial). This also applies to anything that warrants for a rating above PG. And hey, I wholly welcome someone who can whip up a plot that is family-friendly and still engaging; it's been ages since that's happened.


So then, nice to meet you! Till we cross paths in the request board.

----------


## G

Hi @Meringue Pop; sorry your post was delayed as it got flagged by our moderation system for some reason!! Welcome to the site! Please let us know if you have any questions while finding your way around.  ::):

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## Alura

::err::  Are you... a catatonic bunny pretending to be lemon meringue pie? 

And you have a mint bow?  :oi:  

You're mine now, smol sleepy friend. I adopt you. It's done. Welcome!

 :~Luck~:

----------


## Meringue Pop

Thank you very much! And yes, I was wondering if there was something wrong with my IP. I've had an experience on another (gaming) site that informed me of suspicious activity on my IP address before, but that was years ago. Quite baffling to think the IP I had was owned by a shady person before. Right now, I have an issue trying to access my notifications. Is it because I'm a new member and have to wait for a period of time?

 :sneaky: 

- - - Updated - - -

The Li Shang GIF is bringing me Vietnamese flashbacks after watching the 2020 Mulan film ... But anyway, thank you for the navi!

 :;puu;: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Are you... a catatonic bunny pretending to be lemon meringue pie? 
> 
> And you have a mint bow?  
> 
> You're mine now, smol sleepy friend. I adopt you. It's done. Welcome!


**bashful bunny noises**

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Meringue Pop!  ::): 


Concerning notifications, yes, while you are still a new member, you will have a few limitations with what you can do. But once you get a few more posts in you'll automatically turn into a regular Member and those limitations will disappear.

----------


## Meringue Pop

Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Scottie

Oh I love me some fluffy bunnies!! Welcome to RPA! If you need any questions answered or just want a ramble, give me a buzz (PM)!  ::):

----------


## Enigma

Welcome to our site, I hope you have a great time here.

----------

